
Show HN: CollabQA – Capture and prioritize questions for uninterrupted meetings - ekn
https://collabqa.com
======
ekn
Ershad from CollabQA.com - I built a small web app to capture and prioritize
questions during meetings/talks. Attendees have the option to vote questions.
All data are sync-ed (in almost real-time) across active sessions.

A lot of people are switching to online meetings during these unprecedented
days. I thought it would be useful to have a tool like this so that the
speaker can speak uninterrupted and can answer/discuss all questions after
finishing the talk.

It can also be used as a simple (and sharable) to-do app, a poll app or even
as a shopping list.

It's built using Elixir and Phoenix.LiveView. Thanks to them for creating a
wonderful tech stack to build real-time applications.

------
unsungNovelty
I can see this becoming a very useful tool to be used along with Zoom or
Google Meet since both of these don't have a robust way to handle this issues!
Interesting tool Ershad!

Can I add a password to the session though?

~~~
ekn
Thank you!

Each session is private and can be accessed only through its unique URL which
contains a non-guessable random string. Would you still be interested in
locking with a password? Can you please describe a use-case?

~~~
unsungNovelty
Maybe because I don't want my CollabQA session to be bombed like how people
are doing Zoom Bombing?

